# My latest blue splash/blue tricolor litter



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

This is my latest litter from my blue splash and blue tricolor lines, the one that looks most like a tricolor is a little girl  I am very pleased with these, it takes so much time between the good litters, but I am slowly but surely getting there


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

They are so pretty! =) I absolutely love their color


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

GibblyGiblets said:


> They are so pretty! =) I absolutely love their color


^Agree!

They're stunning! Will love to see pictures as they grow up 

Just realised the other babies are yours too... I have severe mice-envy at the moment


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are very nice! The more I look at blue splashed, the more fond I become.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Splashed on blue is gorgeous.

What cute little babies <3


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Blue spashed and tris are my favourite marked variety. Congrats on such a lovely litter, and I look forward to more pics as they grow!


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't have many preferences when it comes to colours, but blue is one of them and these are beautiful  Can't wait to see more pictures of them!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Black tricolors are bold and impressive; blue splashed and tricolor are just plain pretty!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## medwaymice (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh wow!
What a stunning litter.
Cannot wait til you add more pics.
Bet they're getting more lush each day.
Congrats to you on such beautiful babies.


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Wauw, they are amazing! I really love the color, especially of the tricolor above!


----------

